# So The Neighbor Child Wants to Pick Up Our Poop...



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

The neighbor child this afternoon asked if she could earn some money by picking up dog poop in our yard. I had to tell her I haven't picked up dog poop for six months, lol! She of course asked what I was doing: was I giving my dogs medicine, was I spraying the poop?... I told her, no, "I just feed them goats and sheep and stuff." LOL.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, I enjoy not picking it up, most is washed away in the rains and or turns to dust in the sun, so nice!


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I can just imagine the scene, a child seeing a perfect opportunity to make some extra cash doing a job most people aren't too thrilled about..only to learn that there is no job to be done. 
tehe, gotta love carnivores.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

LOL poor kid.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I'd love to hear of her reaction xD
I live in an apartment complex, so I still gotta pick up SOME of Emma's poo. Most times she goes behind the building, but on actual walks I've got neighbors watching.


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

SuperPug said:


> I'd love to hear of her reaction xD
> I live in an apartment complex, so I still gotta pick up SOME of Emma's poo. Most times she goes behind the building, but on actual walks I've got neighbors watching.


Beth, I don't think the little girl completely understood. She just couldn't wrap her mind around it. At first, when I told her it was "Prey Model Raw," she was thinking it was a brand at the store, lol. I did get a kick out of watching the wheels turn inside her little head, lol.

And when we are on actual walky-walks I pick up too. It's just good citizenship to do so. That shouldn't be left sitting on the side of the road for even an hour, much less a day or two. Even if it is just a tiny little "nugget" poop. Which is so awesome, coming from my big dogs! The memory of those big piles (sometimes as many as four on a single walk!) is beginning to fade...


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

We still have to pick up ours 9 months out of the year. It's too cold and rainy here for the poop to have a chance to turn white and crumble quickly enough. And, in our new house, we have no fence so no private yard so we'll just have to pick it up as they go. One day... One day I will no longer have to pick up poop...


----------



## Dog Walker (Dec 23, 2010)

You know, even when my dog was eating kibble I never had to pick up poop in the yard. I once tried to be a good daughter and pick up my dogs poo in the yard... but I could never find it and gave up. Now almost 6 years later I really don't need to pick up poop with feeding raw . I only have things to clean up on walks and my dog rarely poops on walks. Raw has been a benefit for the cat box as well! No more gross poop filled cat box! Yay raw! My guinea pigs make up for all the poop I'm missing out on.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i woulda said 
"If you can find it-ill pay you for it"

:lol:


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

especially if it's snowing


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

On kibble Dozer's poops were massive. I mean, LANDMINES! I would have to pick it up all the time. It burned the grass wherever he went too. 

Now? If I don't get around to it, no worries because its gone after a short while. Also, it helps that he likes to be private and do his thing in the high weeds on the borders of the yard. LOL

Maybe this kid should think about walking dogs instead? Or paper route?


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

Wolfsnap, occasionally the little girl (she's 11 now) can convince someone to let her walk their dogs-- usually little dogs. I on the other hand would never let her walk my dogs unattended by me-- I've let her accompany me on occasion, and always took the lead at "tricky situations," like crossing the street, or if we were passing a known squirrel area, or kids on bicycles going past. I will never let the neighbor children walk my dogs without a qualified adult. I've put too much training into my dogs, and too many things could go wrong. The child or my dogs could be seriously injured. :smile:

But ooooh yeah, "land mines." I remember those days. LOL. I remember going out on a Sunday morning and filling up eight or nine grocery sacks full! :shocked: Hooray for raw!


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

You should still clean your dogs s**t unless you live on a farm... that's pretty unsanitary.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

brindle said:


> You should still clean your dogs s**t unless you live on a farm... that's pretty unsanitary.


Since when has a yard been sanitary? :der:


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I agree, unless you've got children rolling around in your yard, I wouldn't worry too much about the poo.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

SuperPug said:


> I agree, unless you've got children rolling around in your yard, I wouldn't worry too much about the poo.


pff... we got in trouble if we threw rocks at each other as kids. Dog turds were the only logical next best choice :wacko:


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Tobi said:


> pff... we got in trouble if we threw rocks at each other as kids. Dog turds were the only logical next best choice :wacko:


I was raised throwing horse poo at my brothers xD


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

:cheer2:ound::laugh::roll::roll:op2:

Oooh, who'da thunk this thread could be so entertaining? LOL!


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

Unfortunately I recently got a dog that likes to eat the poop of the other dog. Technically, I guess I don't have to pick up the poop of either dog because one eats half of it and then poops it out again and doesn't eat it. So it all eventually crumbles. However, that is a little bothersome to me so I toss the tasty poop of one dog over the fence.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

If you're dog is eating poo, he's likely lacking in nutrition somewhere.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

SuperPug said:


> If you're dog is eating poo, he's likely lacking in nutrition somewhere.


This is a possibility but not always that cut and dry. Some dogs really like poop, with the amount of dog that ate poop at the day care there is no way they all have deficiencies lol.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

SuperPug said:


> If you're dog is eating poo, he's likely lacking in nutrition somewhere.


I don't think so. He bypasses the poop of all dogs but one. This dog eats some things the other dogs don't eat. I suspect it's the different odor rather than any nutritional issues. Besides, he loves used q-tips and dirty underwear. And bugs, and spiders. And plastic bowls, poisonous berries and used kleenex. Anything with an odor, he likes.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

SuperPug said:


> If you're dog is eating poo, he's likely lacking in nutrition somewhere.


yeah, it's not quite that cut and dry, dogs eat lots of things, maybe not because they are lacking, but maybe because it tastes good, or smells like something they should eat... like... womens pads, or horse poop, or stinky socks, or crusty undies... they don't need socks and underwear, but they will sure not hesitate to scarf them uke:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Fundog, you are very right. I would not trust anyone to walk my dogs. I guess since I used to walk dogs at that age, I didn't think that not everyone was as dog minded and responsible as I was back then. She needs a paper route then. Lol.

Dogs pee in yards too, which is unsanitary. Do we disinfect that as well? My chicken walks around the yard and poos now and then. Its called fertilizer. Lol! I guess I should shoot all the birds that frequent my yard, the turkeys and deer as well. Oh and the rabbits, squirrels, and norman the bear (haven't seen him in a while) I should tell all of nature not to set foot on my cleaned grass because it would not be sanitary. 


Ridiculousness


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

FBarnes said:


> Unfortunately I recently got a dog that likes to eat the poop of the other dog. Technically, I guess I don't have to pick up the poop of either dog because one eats half of it and then poops it out again and doesn't eat it. So it all eventually crumbles. However, that is a little bothersome to me so I toss the tasty poop of one dog over the fence.


ound: For the enjoyment of the neighbors' dogs, right? ound:


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

Fundog said:


> ound: For the enjoyment of the neighbors' dogs, right? ound:


I live in the country. Over the fence is into my cow pasture.

Well, I guess it could be to the enjoyment of the neighbors dogs - the ones that let their dogs run loose. I also throw old bones and other crap out there.


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

"old bones and other crap." 

Very valid point. We may not have poop to pick up, but we raw feeders might want to consider picking up old uneaten bones, because as we all know, a bone could cause some serious damage to a lawnmower. (wink)

Omg people, you are seriously cracking me up! ROFL


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

The only time we even have bones to pick up is when we feed heads like pig or sheep. 

Liz


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

Tobi said:


> Since when has a yard been sanitary? :der:


So you are claiming that a yard without poop is as unsanitary as a yard with poop? 
So when you all walk your dogs and they poop, you don't clean it up? Because the sidewalk is unsanitary already, who cares if there is a little poop too. 
Making the responsible dog owners look terrible...


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

You're really blowing things out of proportion Brindle. I can't speak for the others, but yes-- I do pick up on walkies... it does take 48 hours for the poop to biodegrade, and well, so many folks in my community walk, that 48 hours is too long to wait for it to biogdegrade-- and it's community law to pick up. However, I am on the cusp of "empty nester-hood," so I no longer have little children playing in my yard. So I'm willing to let poop biodegrade in my yard for 2-3 days. On the community sidewalks? Yes, I pick up. In my own yard? Nah, not worth the effort. : )


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I walk in the woods. No uptight, gated community type folks to worry about. A bear craps in the woods, and so do my dogs. 

If we walked on public space that people often used, I would do my part to keep things clean. But there is a difference between picking piles up from sidewalks and parks, as opposed to your own yard or the woods. 

Not everyone has the same lifestyle.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

So excitable Brindle. Of course people pick up on walks, in parks, or any other place outside our own property. Usually by the next day I can't find anything to pick up. We do have to pooper scoop their covered pen but rarely if ever the yard. 

Liz


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

brindle said:


> So you are claiming that a yard without poop is as unsanitary as a yard with poop?
> So when you all walk your dogs and they poop, you don't clean it up? Because the sidewalk is unsanitary already, who cares if there is a little poop too.
> Making the responsible dog owners look terrible...


I clean up anywhere out of my yard,Cleaning up when my dog defecates in a public area is so far off from in my yard, sidewalks are quite filthy, and I'm sure you monitor your yard for bird feces, and feral animals as well...But I guess it would be a worry if you have kids eating grass and licking rocks, they could mistake one for a turd...

To me life is too short to pick up my dogs poop the degrades in a matter of days... I'd rather spend the poop scooping time playing with him or hiking with him...


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

brindle said:


> So you are claiming that a yard without poop is as unsanitary as a yard with poop?
> So when you all walk your dogs and they poop, you don't clean it up? Because the sidewalk is unsanitary already, who cares if there is a little poop too.
> Making the responsible dog owners look terrible...


Of course not. I make a point of taking my dogs down well travelled sidewalks every day, leaving as much crap as I can get them to poop out. It will turn to powder in a few days.


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh, you people are killing me here! Please stop-- my belly hurts from laughing so hard!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

SuperPug said:


> I agree, unless you've got children rolling around in your yard, I wouldn't worry too much about the poo.



even with children rolling around in the yard....we all have to eat our pound of dirt .....


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

well, there is always this option...


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Liz said:


> So excitable Brindle. Of course people pick up on walks, in parks, or any other place outside our own property. Usually by the next day I can't find anything to pick up. We do have to pooper scoop their covered pen but rarely if ever the yard.
> 
> Liz


We never pick up in our yard. It doesn't smell, doesn't stick to shoes, and the lawn mower turns what is still there into a "poofy" clound of white dust.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> We never pick up in our yard. It doesn't smell, doesn't stick to shoes, and the lawn mower turns what is still there into a "poofy" clound of white dust.


Now that we have a much larger yard, we don't pick it up. The lawn mower poofs are funny. I sure am glad I don't mow the lawn so I don't have to walk through the poof


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Now that we have a much larger yard, we don't pick it up. The lawn mower poofs are funny. I sure am glad I don't mow the lawn so I don't have to walk through the poof


It's nasty... Pretty sure it gave me a sore throat once... -_-


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

SuperPug said:


> I'd love to hear of her reaction xD
> I live in an apartment complex, so I still gotta pick up SOME of Emma's poo. Most times she goes behind the building, but on actual walks I've got neighbors watching.


Same here. I pick up when people are watching around my building. Otherwise I leave it. It's more environmentally friendly since the poop is literally gone after 1-2 days instead of having poop bags sitting in a land fill.


----------

